# coors bottle



## Dale (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought some bottles at an estate sale today, one of them is a coors beer bottle and I can not find any information on coors bottles in any of my bottle books, so I hope someone can help. The bottle is 7 1/2" tall. It is a light honey amber with a crown top and it is BIM. It is sort of a squat bottle similar to a malt extract with Coors embossed at the top of the bottle. Sorry unable to post picture, my son usually does it for me and he is not here right now.
 Thanks, 
 Dale


----------



## madman (Sep 26, 2009)

hey dale think you could post a picture???


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello Dale,  I just read your post about a Coors bottle.  You made no point of all of the embossing on the bottle.  The Coors Beer People had their own glass factory in Colorado.  I worked with them on a lot of mold applications.  We just cant' help you without more identity from you bottle.  I will watch for your picture  RED Matthews


----------



## Dale (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is a picture of the coors bottle. I hope it comes out, in case it doesn't I'll try again later.


----------



## Dale (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is another picture.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Dale, That has to be an early one, but it has the crown finish.  What kind of markings are embossed on the bottom?  RED M.


----------



## Dale (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Red, the bottle is a blown in mold from around 1905 or so, all the bottles that came from this estate sale where from about 1880 to about 1915.  They were dug in Cripple Creek,Colo. The bottle has a 2 on the bottom, I am wondering about rarity and vaule.  Thanks


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi again Dale;  I am not a good adviser of value.  I collect glass to study the marks on the glass so I can let the item tell me how it was made.  If you go to my homepage, I have tried to tell my story and illustrate points of interest about the glass forming methods that were used; especially in the glass industry before 1900 AD. 
 With the two on the bottom, that tells me that was the number of that mold, in the set, to cover a glass machine.  I doubt if it has more than $5 value unless you had a serious Coors collector.  I am also sure they made them by the 1000 gross production runs.
  RED M.


----------



## Dale (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Red for the info.  Dale


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2009)

id have to say thats a good one, thanks for showing the picture


----------



## Dale (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Madman, I'm thinking it mit be.  I saw one on  Ebay about 2or3 years ago and I dont remeber if it was the same shape bottle, but it sold for more then I was willing to pay.   Thanks,Dale


----------



## kastoo (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea it looks like a great bottle!


----------



## Dale (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Kastoo,
 I guess when this bottle was new, Coors was only sold in Colorado. I was hoping someone could give me a more definite value on the bottle, but anyway I always wanted an old Coors bottle, because I used to work for Coors in the early 70's in Dallas. Thanks, Dale


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2009)

THANKS FOR SHOWING THE COORS BOTTLE DALE! 1ST OLD ONE I HAVE SEEN! MAN AFTER "SMOKEY AND THE BANDIT" CAME OUT PEOPLE DOWN SOUTH HAD TO HAVE THEM! MAN COORS COULD NOT HAVE MADE A BETTER COMERCIAL FOR A NEW REGIONAL MARKET! NOT LONG AFTERWARDS THEY WERE LEGAL HERE AND SALES DROPPED I THINK.  COORS WANTED TO OPEN A PLANT HERE IN MY TOWN CAUSE WE HAVE A BIG SPRING. WOULD HAVE CREATED LOTS OF GOOD JOBS,BUT THE "CHURCH" PEOPLE DEFEATED THEM COMING HERE! NOW WE HAVE FEW JOBS ROUND HERE!
 AGAIN ,"COOL COORS"! JAMIE


----------



## Dale (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea, I don't remember which came first, but I think Smokey and the Bandit came out after I had already left Coors. We used to have boot-leggers that would buy coors by the truckfull and take it back with them. I used to hate to see them show up because before we could load their truck with beer, it had to go in the front door of a liquor store and then back out on to their truck. That meant alot of extra work for me since I was a helper on the beer truck.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 30, 2009)

I used to like Coors Banquet but then it got to be foamy and thick and this was recent so now I drink Keystone ICE which I really like and as you know is made by Coors.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to search ebay for Coors occasionally as a beer collector and haven't seen that one.  Nice one, and nice light color.

 Great find since you used to work for Coors I'm sure it was exciting to find.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dale (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll be cheking ebay more now for coors bottles. I'll have to try Keystone beer.  Thanks


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Dale,

 Red is right, there is hardly any monetary value to a Coors bottle. The Adolf Coors Brewing Co bottles do OK and so do the Golden Brewery bottles when you see them, which is what the brewery was named before Coors bought it out. Adolf Coors was also into other things. There is a lot of history on Coors on the inter net but not much about the bottles. I spent 5yrs in Denver while in the AF and have seen the different Coors bottles and toured the brewery. Don't care much for Coors though.[]


----------



## Dale (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Warren, 
 yeah, I'd really rather have a Dr. Pepper anyway. Hey, maybe I can find a thief bottle. Dale


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2009)

hey dale, the coors may not be worth much but it would be cool to have in a collection, you dont find those everyday, if ya get another let me know, id like to have one for the beer collection    mike


----------



## Dale (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, I will.     Dale


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Oct 8, 2009)

I tried to research your bottle on-line, but little info; with coors having bottled bottles towards the end of the 19th C, would make sense that a few would "pop out" of dumps or attics. I have dug very similar script amber and aqua bottles from "Shaefer" (I probably mispelled) and 'Schlitz" breweries that came out of 1910 dumps. The key, is to see if the mold seam stops before the crown top, as well as a few bubbles on the glass; that would confirm you have an early TOC Coors. If the seam continues all the way with no glass imperfections, then you have a bottle with little value.


----------



## Dale (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for effort VA, I haven't found anymore info either. As for as the seam on the bottle, it stops about a half-inch below the bottom of the top. And has quite a few bubbles in it. Dale


----------



## Jmiskill (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a coors bottle mold. No one seems to know to much about it. I believe its a 7 oz bottle mold.


----------



## Jmiskill (Mar 10, 2021)

Does anyone here know much on coors bottle molds. I did talk with coors Brewmaster some years ago and he seems to think I have something they don't have. Just would like to know more info if anyone knows.  I'll send pictures when I get home from work. Thamls


----------

